# Unique reptile names



## claire_e_dodd

Just wondered if anyone had any unique names for their reps?

Earlier this year I took on a male amel (poss cream, poss butter) corn, who was named Charlie by his previous owners, but I wanted to change it. I came up with Cynpher, and i'm not really sure how, just that I was thinking of Cypher at one point and then randomly put an N inthere.

Lately alot of my friendshavebeen asking how I came up with the name, and what it meant, but I wasn't sure if it was even a word, so I popped it into the yahoo searh engine and the first resukt was my MySpace page!

I didn't look much further, but I'm pretty sure this name is unique, does anyone else have, or can think of, a good unique name for a rep?


----------



## sparkle

my daughter has a royal python female called elysium.. my 10 yr old daughter named her after the sacred blessed lands of the greek mythological underworld where only the beautiful spirits can rest...

and YES i said TEN .... lol

shes a little kooky and off the wall that way


----------



## Declan123

Reptile Names

Take a peek, loadsa cool names


----------



## bendigo

my albino burm is called ostara blue, ostara is the pagan name for the start of spring which is when we got her and pagans worship snakes (and my snake commands worship lol) and blue because, well, shes yellow lol


----------



## claire_e_dodd

Those are beautiful names, I love names that are taken from mythology or something spiritual and have a meaning behind them, but does anyone have a name that's completely unique?

I mean totally made up, and how you came to decide on it?


----------



## lilworm

mmm i think someof mine have unique names
shai-gift
syen-spirit guardian
shanira-warmed by the sun (thought it was fitting for a reptile)

i really enjoy the whole process of choosing names : victory:


----------



## Declan123

I had a little red foot named Pie-Like.... cause he looked like a pie lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bendigo

i suppose my geckos name - taiu - has absolutley no meaning (that im aware of) i just made it up in my head and thought it sounded pretty.


----------



## claire_e_dodd

bendigo said:


> i suppose my geckos name - taiu - has absolutley no meaning (that im aware of) i just made it up in my head and thought it sounded pretty.


 
That's what i'm talking aboout!

And a beautiful name.


----------



## Harrison

I named my beardie "Pog" after the Genus.


----------



## repkid

I might name one of my leos zalleta. Never heard of the word before.


----------



## Evie

I named my dog (sorry not a rep) Jarot, I liked Tarot but I was going through a 'J' phase plus he was bred in Jarrow.

I also knew a snake called TAWB - each letter is the first letter of an expletive. :whistling2:


----------



## PSGeckos

We have an Akemi and a Kiana, thats probably the most unusual names we have for our geckos.


----------



## Brat

I like to go for some unusual names, rather than unique, it's hard enough trying to teach my other half who everyone is already lol.. He does try though, bless him.


----------



## BecciBoo

My beardie is called mini moke....My mum kinda named him because I'm first beardie years ago was called monster and mum said he was a mini monster :crazy:


----------



## Art_Gecko101

2 of my geckos are called Essen and Tarquin, dunno if those are actual words or not! i just thought of them one day and liked how they sound! Another of mine is called Kurian, unusual but i do know a guy with the same name!


----------



## ryuindia

I know this is an old thread lol, but I decided to contibute;

My reptile names are 

Ryu, my Beardie, which is Chinese for 'Dragon' I've never heard of a reptile with that name  (fondly nicknamed Ryu-Chan)

Apparently the most uniquie/unusual name I have for my reptiles is my Ball Python, who I named 'India'. They don't even originate from India lol but I thought the name was pretty!


----------



## Molly75

LOl I don't really name mine but the very old ones do have names as I named them when I was much younger  my 32 year old royals called Ball scheemi and my 26 year olds called yammie  
got my last old GG beardie the very last of a line going back 18 years he's called bobble  one of the first was called ted, oh I do remember an old sinaloan called Koyby and my old corn who died in her 20's was called quest.

Got really old cresities too one of my faves is called Moon, all the rest don't have names because I'd never remember them all LOL


----------



## Wolflore

The most unusual one I've got is Thomasina Geckoson, she was a Thomas as the OP thought she was a he!

I've an anole called Sprite, not much anything unusual about that.

Oh, we do have a dinky little Roborowski hamster named Princess Chirpy Pointless. Because she really is chirpy, and very pointless.


----------



## silverdun

Declan123 said:


> Reptile Names
> 
> Take a peek, loadsa cool names


That's a great site, thanks!


----------



## GeckoD

Molly75 said:


> LOl I don't really name mine but the very old ones do have names as I named them when I was much younger  my 32 year old royals called Ball scheemi and my 26 year olds called yammie
> got my last old GG beardie the very last of a line going back 18 years he's called bobble  one of the first was called ted, oh I do remember an old sinaloan called Koyby and my old corn who died in her 20's was called quest.
> 
> Got really old cresities too one of my faves is called Moon, all the rest don't have names because I'd never remember them all LOL


how old are you?:gasp:


----------

